# Brand new member. I've been composing with Pro Tools for 15 years but just loaded Vienna Smart Orch



## Ray Burkhart (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm a brand new member. I've been composing with Pro Tools but never have used plug-in like Vienna Smart Orchrestra. Will the VSO demand a MIDI signal or will it accept analog or digital from my Korg88 Workstation. After fully loading the software I realised my MBOX doesn't have MIDI inputs. I guess I'll need to go back to my Model 002
Please set me straight on where I'm confused here. Thanks


----------



## JohnG (Mar 14, 2019)

welcome

I don't know anything about your equipment. Most people use USB for midi now.


----------



## Living Fossil (Mar 14, 2019)

As John said.
If your Workstation has a USB connector, link it to your computer.
This should establish a [virtual] midi connection.


----------



## Wolf68 (Mar 17, 2019)

hello hello, and welcome at this good place!


----------

